# Beginner's Workshop



## Saint Jimbob (Apr 14, 2010)

I've done some casual woodworking over the last 20 years, building a wood playset, etc. Now I'd like to build some nicer bookshelves, benches for the kitchen table, and maybe (should I summon the patience and skill) a cabinet humidor for my cigars.

So, I have a few tools, and 12x12 spot in the garage to work in. So far, this is what I have:

Craftsman 7" circ saw
Craftman Drill
Bosch 1617 router & benchtop table (newly acquired)
B&D Jigsaw
2 sawhorses

My question would be what other bare essentials are needed to accomplish my goals? I have limited space, budget, and spousal patience.

Thanks for the advice.
:moil:


----------



## g19fanatic (Apr 3, 2010)

Saint Jimbob said:


> I've done some casual woodworking over the last 20 years, building a wood playset, etc. Now I'd like to build some nicer bookshelves, benches for the kitchen table, and maybe (should I summon the patience and skill) a cabinet humidor for my cigars.
> 
> So, I have a few tools, and 12x12 spot in the garage to work in. So far, this is what I have:
> 
> ...


to make bookshelves, you have everything you would need.
use a clamped straight edge w/ your circ saw to cut/rip wood to size
use your router to cut all of the dadoes and edge finishing. 

Even for your cigar humidor, your router can probably do everything that you need to do... an example here


----------



## BobMacActual (May 5, 2010)

The "simple woodworker" blog has an article about a couple of beams that you can use to turn saw horses into a workbench. May be useful to you. (Or not.)


----------



## Mike Dawson (Jul 28, 2010)

Saint Jimbob said:


> My question would be what other bare essentials are needed to accomplish my goals? I have limited space, budget, and spousal patience.
> :moil:


sposal patience is what I lack too, give me a solution to that...:lol:


----------



## Dereklee (Jul 15, 2010)

i think, youve got enough tools.
just dedicated to your working! :yes4::yes4:


----------

